# 1971 Scwhinn Grey Ghost 2 Speed Kickback?



## DjBMill (Aug 18, 2022)

Hi everyone. I’m new to the forum. I picked this up today for $275. I ran the serial number and it came back a 1971 Chicago Schwinn. Did they make a 2 speed Grey Ghost? I only thought they made a 5 speed with the nut buster shifter. I was hoping I could get some insight to this bike and maybe an estimated value as is and after I restore to original condition. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DjBMill (Aug 18, 2022)

The serial number came back Feb 1971


----------



## sworley (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice score!! The two speed kickback, rear tire, atom front hub nor the tall sissybar are stock but damn are they cool additions! They did make coaster brake Krates and this is one of em. At $275 you did exceptionally well!


----------



## DjBMill (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice. So should I restore to original? Will that mean I’d have to change or remove all those cool additions?


----------



## sworley (Aug 18, 2022)

Depends on your intentions. I’d just leave it as is. Stock can be cool but those period mods are badass. At the end of the day it’s just a coaster Krate. They aren’t very valuable…


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 18, 2022)

I would leave it as is. Clean it up, rad bike!


----------



## JoshCarrell (Aug 19, 2022)

Leave it as Found.  And I don’t know what you mean by “restore” but that is an excellent survivor. Anything you do that damages that Original paint would ruin the value. As it sets it is probably $1200-$1500. Of that were a five speed, you’d be looking at $3000+.


----------



## DjBMill (Aug 19, 2022)

JoshCarrell said:


> Leave it as Found.  And I don’t know what you mean by “restore” but that is an excellent survivor. Anything you do that damages that Original paint would ruin the value. As it sets it is probably $1200-$1500. Of that were a five speed, you’d be looking at $3000+.



Thanks Josh,

By restore I just meant to take it back to original how it came from the factory. But it is very cool with the additions.


----------



## nick tures (Aug 19, 2022)

cool find looks like it will clean up nice !


----------



## kingsting (Aug 22, 2022)

Probably dealer add-ons. I'd leave them on there for sure.


----------



## WillWork4Parts (Aug 22, 2022)

I spy with my little eye....the outline of a chain guard decal(not an original silkscreen, also probably not original paint). I'd sell it as is complete before the rest of it comes into question. 
You did good on the purchase price. If you're looking to maximize your sale price, I'd recommend parting it out with a brief soapy water or WD 40 clean up(avoid getting the decals wet though). Just look at the prices of the fork's, drum wheel, seat, and kickback wheels on eBay. You're more likely to get more money in pieces. 

If you actually like the bike, have pride in working, enjoy the hobby, and want to keep it for yourself, there are better methods for cleaning and polishing posted here in the forums. 

Coaster Krates are a hard sell at high value, because, again, the main value is in those 4 parts I mentioned.


----------



## creebobby (Oct 12, 2022)

This bike is super kool and nothing can take away from that.

Did you decide what you're going to do with it?


----------



## DjBMill (Oct 12, 2022)

As of now it’s sitting in my garage. I have the wheels off to take to a Schwinn dealer to have tubes put in. I love the bike but don’t have much time for projects right now. Might sell it.


----------



## Nashman (Oct 12, 2022)

Cool bike. Should clean up nice. Only original once. Period changes give it character. He shoots, he scores!




 Good score!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Oct 12, 2022)

DjBMill said:


> Hi everyone. I’m new to the forum. I picked this up today for $275. I ran the serial number and it came back a 1971 Chicago Schwinn. Did they make a 2 speed Grey Ghost? I only thought they made a 5 speed with the nut buster shifter. I was hoping I could get some insight to this bike and maybe an estimated value as is and after I restore to original condition. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1681726
> 
> ...




That is not a real "Grey Ghost".............!

If you look at the chainguard, you can see it is a decal, and not a silkscreen that would have been done at the factory.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 12, 2022)

DjBMill said:


> As of now it’s sitting in my garage. I have the wheels off to take to a Schwinn dealer to have tubes put in. I love the bike but don’t have much time for projects right now. Might sell it.




Gonna need a time machine if you want to take it to a Schwinn dealer.


----------



## creebobby (Oct 12, 2022)

No need to slander the bike and say it's not real!

My first reaction to the pics posted is that it IS a real 1971 Coaster Grey Ghost that went through some mods and additions over the last 51 years.

The paint on the frame, the chipping down to the red primer and the yellowing on the seat tube decal look similar to my 71 Ghost.  The luster and character of the vinyl makes me think it's probably an original Ghost seat.

My guess - and we'd need more and better pics to guess better - is that the original chainguard was disguarded and lost back in the day and that a later collector added a replacement with decal (because good luck finding an orphan original), as well as maybe the front drum brake and who knows, maybe some of the other parts.  Kinda built it up to complete it with what they had or could find.  Two speed kickbacks were not really a popular addition in the 70s so that kinda points to a later collector adding it.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 18, 2022)

Good bones at that price, no matter what was added on.
I'd clean it and ride it!


----------

